# aussitôt + verbe



## ena 63

Hoy me toca a mí daros la lata (pido clemencia):

"Et lorsque les travaux se sont achevés en 1779, le bâtiment a aussitôt été qualifié de « somptueux » par le Guide de Bordeaux !"

"Y cuando las obras fueron terminadas en 1779, el edificio fue en seguida, inmediatamente calificado de suntuoso por la Guia de Burdeos."
O mejor;
"Tan pronto las obras fueron terminadas en 1779 que la Guía de Burdeos lo calificó de suntuoso"

No es lenguaje escrito, es una visita "oral" de Burdeos.

Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Ena:

Me gusta mucho la segunda frase, más natural y rápida. Sin embargo conservaría la palabra "edificio": calificó el edificio de suntuoso.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## ena 63

Muchísimas gracias Gévy, a mí también me resulta más natural.
Y sí, queda mejor con "el edificio".

¡¡A ver que piensan los jefes !!

Saludos


----------



## pixma

Coincido con Gévy, aunque yo sustituiría el _que_ por una coma. Ese _que_ me chirría un poquillo. 

Y ahora que lo pienso, puestos a ser quisquillosos, para una visita oral me plantearía sustituir el _tan pronto_ por un _cuando._ Quita la idea de inmediatez, pero creo que no es necesaria y se le da un poco más de frescura a la frase. Aunque para gustos...


----------



## ena 63

¡Vaya hombre! Yo que estaba tan contenta...
¿Tú crees? Si lo lees en voz alta ¿no te parece que falta algo?

O a lo mejor así:
"Tan pronto como las obras fueron terminadas en 1779 la Guía de Burdeos  calificó el edificio de suntuoso."


----------



## pixma

A mí me suena a música celestial...  Pero mejor con pausas:

_Cuando las obras fueron terminadas, en 1779, la guía de Burdeos calificó el edificio de suntuoso._

No sé, a mí tu _que_ me suena algo raro, pero espera a que alguien más te dé su opinión.


----------



## Gévy

Es verdad que el "que" sobra. Ni me había fijado. La coma queda muy bien.

Pero me gusta más Tan pronto como... 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## riversrios

buenas tardes!! 

me gustaría saber si hay alguna regla que diga que tiempo verbal tiene que seguir a "aussitôt". no sé si dependerá del contesto, pero la frase es la siguiente: 

aussitôt, elles _se precipitatient/ont précipitées_ à l'agence mail il n'étail pas encore 9 heures et les portes étaient fermées. 

en este caso sería un imperfecto o un passé composé?? es siempre así, o depende del contexto? muchas gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Riversrios:

Depende de si la acción es puntual (passé composé: esto pasó ese día en particular) o si es habitual (imparfait: eso lo hacían todos los días, siempre que ocurría algo. O estamos haciendo una descripción en  pasado).

- Aussitôt elles se *s*ont précipitées à l'agence (ese día lo hicieron porque pasó tal otra cosa).

- Aussitôt elles se précipitaient à l'agence (era costumbre actuar así cada vez que pasaba tal cosa).

Así que, como ves, depende del contexto y de lo que quieras transmitir. No veo que tenga diferencia con el español, lo hacéis igual si te paras a pensarlo. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## riversrios

ah, vale, todo aclarado!! muchas gracias!!


----------



## Michelange

_Hola a todos:

No sé muy bien cómo traducir esta frase: "Aussitôt le soleil couché_,_ la fête commence". Supongo que es algo así como: Tan pronto como atardece, comienza la fiesta. Pero nunca se diría algo así en castellano. ¿Tenéis alguna idea?

Merci bien
_


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola.

*En cuanto atardece*.


----------



## Michelange

Gracias Athos, aunque me sigue pareciendo algo forzado: me da la sensación que en español nadie diría "En cuanto atardece, empieza la fiesta"...


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola de nuevo.

En cuanto atardece.

Otras opciones:  nada más atardecer/ en cuanto se va el sol /en cuanto se pone el sol.


----------



## Jaime Bien

En cuanto oscurece
En cuanto se va el sol
En cuanto anochece


----------



## Romi1983

Me podrían explicar el significado de _aussitôt _en esta oración:

"...Qu'est-ce qu'un auteur francophone ? Une personne qui écrit en français. L'évidence... du moins en théorie. *Car le sens s'est aussitôt perverti*."

Muchas gracias!


----------



## hual

Hola

aussitôt = pronto, en seguida


----------



## rubensanfe

Ahí va mi sugerencia. No os asustéis si os chirrían los oídos, pero os aseguro que esta construcción es tan correcta como las vuestras, sólo que se trata de una variante muy localizada de la zona, al menos que yo sepa, de Salamanca, y ya en desuso. Además, _ena63_, esta construcción de la preposición "en" + Gerundio implica como la que más la idea de inmediatez que tú buscabas.

"En terminando las obras en 1779, la Guía de Burdeos calificó el edificio de suntuoso." 



«_La única preposición que puede anteponerse al gerundio es EN, _
_indicando simultaneidad o anterioridad inmediata: "En habiendo dinero _
_por medio, todo se complica"; "En acabando de comer, iré a buscarte". _
_"En cenando, me iré a dormir"._»
*Fuente: RAE*


----------



## salsapic

Vaya, nunca había oído en español "en + gerundio"... No te acostarás sin saber alg nuevo, como dicen. Aunque se diga así, creo que para una visita guiada no suena muy natural. Lo importante, desde mi punto de vista, es que los visitantes comprendan bien lo que les explique el guía.

Me gustan tanto la última propuesta de pixma, como la de ena63, pero os propongo otra:
_En 1779, en cuanto acabaron las obras, la guía de Burdeos calificó el edificio de suntuoso.
_


----------

